# PLDT WOES YET AGAIN



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

PLDT on average send the wife 3 txt messages a day and emails every day !
With offers of 200mbps plus free streaming etc. For 100 pesos more a month
Checked the speed at 6pm it was 1.92 download and 15.8 upload !
Rebooted the router which normally does the trick but not today !
Speed1.4 ! So no facebook for the wife and no netflix for me !
So its going to be only fools and horses and top gear tonight !
Its more fun in the Philippines !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What is your PLDT plan Bob? PLDT finally fixed our area it took 4 months, we have the Fiber 100 Mbps with landline.

I like Netflix also.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> What is your PLDT plan Bob? PLDT finally fixed our area it took 4 months, we have the Fiber 100 Mbps with landline.
> 
> I like Netflix also.





M.C.A. said:


> What is your PLDT plan Bob? PLDT finally fixed our area it took 4 months, we have the Fiber 100 Mbps with landline.
> 
> I like Netflix also.


Our plan is 50mbps with landline which is fine for our needs the sister who,is a college professor uses our wifi to hold classes online with her students normally everything is fine
Today very slow speed like our old water supply used to be no water at weekends and very little weekdays.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Our plan is 50mbps with landline which is fine for our needs the sister who,is a college professor uses our wifi to hold classes online with her students normally everything is fine
> Today very slow speed like our old water supply used to be no water at weekends and very little weekdays.


We went to the 100mbp for the extra 100 pesos, no better just as unpredictable.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gave up on PLDT a few years ago when I couldn't get good service or repair for well over a month. Went with Globe At Home for landline & Internet. Been well satisfied with their service & repair times when needed. Good service may vary depending on which Island or area you live.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Fred makes a good point also, it could depend on your area what service works best this includes cell tower service but in our area PLDT is the best and Bob you live near me.

Globe in our area was terrific and our first Internet provider for 3 years and then they just? it would work one day and then I'd have to call for repair and wait two weeks, our entire Municipality had trouble with Globe and they never did answer what happened and so a couple of months later PLDT was asking for new customers, they had developed a DSL line structure at the time and it sure changed our lives and a vast improvement but DSL is a problematic connection because it's wires and wires corrode and so this slows down your speed.

3 years ago PLDT was pushing for Fiber customers and they finally talked me into switching over this was another huge upgrade from DSL, PLDT wants to get rid of all the DSL lines because of the problems they are many. Anyway, PLDT didn't charge us for upgrading and they actually upgraded our speed, with landline we have been consistently paying 2600 pesos and then last year they upgraded our line from 25 Mbps - 100 Mbps, we have the unlimited data package, I won't get their cable package.

With all that said, there was a huge issue with PLDT this year that lasted 4 months as I mentioned and it's due to adding a new structure in our area and more customers. Our Globe tower is just a block from us and they have the best cell phone service, so I use this on my Smartphone but Smart/PLDT is poor because they lack a tower in our area. 

So if anyone in Laguna has the DSL it's a dinosaur and almost defunct system.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

For 3 years we had Globe at home and couldn't fault the speeds and occasional downtime but the last 6/8 months the speeds dropped and drop outs became regular and for longer periods so we tried Smart (PLDT) and 25 to 30% quicker and rarely a drop out. We are wifi and no cable, the other thing is that we were paying Globe 1,500 pesos for 150 Gbs and when that ran out pay again, could be 2 or 3 weeks depending on how much Netflix and YouTube we watched.
But, Smart UnliFam 999 unlimited data is no cap and paid monthly.
I just checked and 45/6 down and 26 up and a day when government offices and schools are closed because of the typhoon,,,,,,, again go figure, only Signal 1. but many users at home surfing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had PLDT fibre in the old house. When we built the new house across the road the sister in law had Converge installed and we bummed off her system for a while, it was great for the first year until it went the way of the others. When she moved to her new house we instead of going with Converge moved the PLDT over from the old house. It works most of the time but we don't get what we pay for.


----------

